# brome hay?



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 23, 2012)

We normally buy great big bales of timothy hay for our buns but we're running low. Dividing a bale of hay into 3 giant (like bath tub sized) bins is very messy and we prefer to do it during the summer when there isn't snow on the ground and when we can get a fresh bale. The feed store has some mini bales of brome hay though, they look like they're about 25 pounds vs the giganto 100 pound bales of timothy. We'd like to buy one for our bun buns but I want to know if it's safe for them to get brome hay (and no other hay, but of course pellets and veggies) every day? I found some info online about brome and it LOOKS like it would be okay, but of course I want to ask here first


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 23, 2012)

Brome hay is a grass hay, so is safe to feed on a daily basis. Timothy is generally recommended as it is usually easily available and in larger amounts than other hays. If you can get brome that is good, then go for it. 
One issues you may find is that yours don't like it. If they are used to timothy, they might try to hold out to get more. Some might love it too and just gobble it down. I would recommend offering both for a while so you can get them used to it. I don't think there should be too much issue digestive wise, but the taste would be a bit different.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 24, 2012)

My bunnies are little piggies so hopefully they will like it!


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 24, 2012)

Brome and oat are fed on a regular basis to our buns and piggies (in addition to timothy). Hope your buns enjoy it. Nommy!


----------

